# London Landmarks Half Marathon



## Grannylorraine (Jun 29, 2019)

So I have taken the plunge and signed up to do the London Landmarks Half Marathon next March.  I didn't get a place on the ballot so signed up for a charity place, I will be shamelessly posting my just giving link.  I took the advice of @Chris Hobson and @Northerner and checked out the finishing times of the past two years.  I estimate that I can probably achieve that time or hopefully a slight bit quicker. 

 I am a little apprehensive in case I am too slow, but if I have to get on the pavement and walk because they want to reopen roads so be it, I worked in London for best part of 30 years and often walked to Piccadilly from Liverpool Street when the tubes were on strike.  

Hopefully I will be lose more weight in the next 9 months and improve my speed as currently running a little over 9 minute kilometres.  

Chris and Notherner expect questions


----------



## Northerner (Jun 29, 2019)

That's brilliant Lorraine, good for you!  It's a very achievable goal to work towards over the next 9 months and I'm pretty sure I won't need to eat my hat when I predict you'll be in even better shape to do it than you might expect  Just think back to where you were 9 months ago, and how far along you have come - and you ENJOY it, so here's to lots of lovely training runs between now and then


----------



## Grannylorraine (Jul 8, 2019)

First update, got out of my comfort zone on Sunday and ran 12km, out plan is to add 1km per month during July, August and September, due to not only it being slightly warmer months, but also during those months we all have a holiday booked and will miss a few sessions and we don't want any of us to feel the others have progressed to far.  12km is out July target, so now we will concentrate on that run becoming more comfortable for the rest of the month, before increasing to 13 in August.  Oct, Nov and Dec we plan to add 2km per month to our run which should then take us up to 20km rums.  Adding in the final 1km during the next 3 months and hopefully all finding the distance manageable before the event at end of March.  

Well that is the plan.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 8, 2019)

Sounds like a good plan!  The main thing (I've always found!) is to try and avoid injury which can set you back, so make sure you also have plenty of 'recovery' days too


----------



## Stitch147 (Jul 8, 2019)

Good for you Lorraine.


----------

